# Froschstimmen ?



## Tabor12 (4. Juli 2013)

Hallo !

Seit gestern quakt an meinem Teich - ich glaube - ein Frosch. Kann man an der Stimme erkennen welcher Frosch das ist ? Kann man im I-Net wo nachschlagen um die Stimmen zu vergleichen ? Er quakt laut, relativ hoch und immer nur wenige Sekunden, macht dann Pause, dann wieder quaken dann Pause etc. so ungefährt e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-  PAUSE e-e-e-e-e-e-e

Kann jemand helfen ?

LG Irene


----------



## Limnos (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Froschstimmen ?*

Hi

Kann u.U. eine __ Kreuzkröte oder aber ein Laubfrosch sein. Letzterer meckert mehr wie eine Ziege.
MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Froschstimmen ?*

Hallo Irene,

hier kannst Du gucken und hören:
http://www.froschnetz.ch/arten/laubfrosch.htm


----------



## Tabor12 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Froschstimmen ?*

Hallo ich hab ihn gestern noch gefunden auf nächtlicher Pirsch  
Anbei Fotos - der erste kleine Lauser war der Schreihals und der zweite kam wohl um zuzuhören ?
Der Schreihals ist wohl ein Laubfrosch, was ist der Andere ?

Dass so ein kleiner Kerl so laut schreien kann 

LG Irene

PS: Danke - ihr habt genau den Richtigen erwischt nach meiner Beschreibung, genial !


----------



## butzbacher (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Froschstimmen ?*

Hallo Irene,

der Andere ist ein __ Grasfrosch.

Gruß André


----------



## preetz (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Froschstimmen ?*

.......... oh, ja den hatte ich auch. Der Freund hat die ganze Nachbarschaft auf mich gehetzt . Der Junge hat Stimme. Ich konnte die Uhr danach stellen. Pünktlich 22 Uhr ging es durch bis 4 Uhr. Ich konnte den zuerst gar nicht finden, aber dann - Laubfrosch in Action.

Gruß
Peter



Tabor12 schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Seit gestern quakt an meinem Teich - ich glaube - ein Frosch. Kann man an der Stimme erkennen welcher Frosch das ist ? Kann man im I-Net wo nachschlagen um die Stimmen zu vergleichen ? Er quakt laut, relativ hoch und immer nur wenige Sekunden, macht dann Pause, dann wieder quaken dann Pause etc. so ungefährt e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-  PAUSE e-e-e-e-e-e-e
> 
> ...


----------



## Tabor12 (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Froschstimmen ?*

ich war heute Nacht wieder auf der Pirsch ...


----------

